# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Surfbrett Aufbau

## Mark Dobermann

Guten tag zusammen,

ich bin Mark, 43 Jahre alt, komme aus Serbien, 188 cm gro, 80 kg schwer, seit 15 Jahren in Deutschland, wohne in Radolfzell am Bodensee. 
Windsurf Erfahrung; Zero. Oder; Absolute Begginer, wie wrde das David Bowie sagen https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgOCjm7QOog

Und grad gestern, gegen 20, Uhr Surfbrett F2 Sunset Slalom, von eine nette Dame aus Bayern geliefert bekommen. Irgendwie hab ich und Gefhl dass die Damm auch und Hbsch ist. Die hat mir einfach Hbsch ber das Telefon geklingelt.
Summa summarum, Freude gro, alles gut geklappt und mit dem Transport, Surfbrett gesendet an Montag an Mittwoch war schon bei mir, alles heil angekommen, Transport kosten 34 Euro bei Hermes, Surfbrett zwei Junge Polen geliefert. Hab sogar und 2 Teile mehr bekommen von einem noch lteren Surfbrett  :Happy: 

Und jetzt soll ich ganzes Zeug aufbauen  an Internet findet man alle mglichen Aufbau Anleitungen aber fr Surfbrett nicht. Deswegen melde mich hier, mit Hoffnung hilfsbereite Menschen zu finden.

Als erste mache ich detaillierte Fotos von ganzem Zeug.
Hier ist Link zum den Fotos http://markdobermann.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2007 in meinem Forum ber Dobermnner weil dort kann ich alle Fotos Hochladen statt nur 3

Weil ich von vielen Teilen richtigen Namen nicht knne hab ich die Teile mit Nummer markiert. 
Ich nehme an so hab ich und Ihnen geholfen dass sie mir besser und einfacher helfen knnen.

Fangen wir an mit dem Surfbrett und Mastfu, 

also so weit hab ich auch verstanden das ich soll Teil 1 in Teil 12 einsetzen. Aber wie schaffe ich Teil 1 zu befestigen in Teil 12 so dass es nicht raus rutscht?

----------


## Surf Maniac

Hallo,

zwar habe ich damals nach 2 Wochen auf einem groen Board bei deinem Gewicht auch auf dem Sunset Slalom angefangen, aber ich kann dir sagen, dass es eine kipplige Angelegenheit wird.

Mit 43 J. ist man auch nicht mehr so gelenkig wie mit 20 J.
Besser wre es, wenn du dir fr die ersten Versuche ein sehr groes Brett leihen knntest.
Es geht aber auch mit deinem Brett, nur wird es halt schwierig.

Teil 11 schraubst du mit
T 7+8 auf T 1.
Dann steckst du T 10 auf T 11 (spter kommt auf T 10 der Mast).

Dann steckst du T 1 mit dem Zapfen in das Loch von T 12.
Schau vorher, dass die Lcher bereinander stehen.
Wenn T 1 in T 12 steckt, ziehst oder drckst du an der Lasche von T 12.
Dann sind beide Teile verbunden.

----------


## Mark Dobermann

Geschafft! Merci vielmal, ausgezeichnet erklrt!





> Teil 11 schraubst du mit
> T 7+8 auf T 1.



Soll ich das bombenfest einschrauben oder soll doch lieber spiel lasen das sich Teil 11 frei drehen kann?





> Wenn T 1 in T 12 steckt, ziehst oder drckst du an der Lasche von T 12.
> Dann sind beide Teile verbunden.



Musste Lache mit der Zange ziehen  aber hat prima geklappt!






> Hallo,
> 
> zwar habe ich damals nach 2 Wochen auf einem groen Board bei deinem Gewicht auch auf dem Sunset Slalom angefangen, aber ich kann dir sagen, dass es eine kipplige Angelegenheit wird.



Ich soll jemanden finden wer wird Video Aufnahme davon machen  es wird sicher was zum lachen.

----------


## Surf Maniac

> Soll ich das bombenfest einschrauben oder soll doch lieber spiel lasen das sich Teil 11 frei drehen kann?



Teil 11 sollte sich noch drehen lassen, aber mit sehr wenig Spiel.

Fr die ersten Versuche auf einem See, wo du ans Ufer schwimmen kannst ist das ok, doch dann solltest du die Teile austauschen, da sie zu alt und verschlissen sind.






> Ich soll jemanden finden wer wird Video Aufnahme davon machen  es wird sicher was zum lachen.



Ja, dass wrde vielleicht lustig.
Surfen kann man sich jedenfalls sehr gut selber beibringen.
Ich kenne niemand, der jemals einen Kurs besucht hat.

----------


## Mark Dobermann

Aber wo finde ich berhaupt Passende Teile um auszutauschen? So wie ich verstanden habe mein Brett ist zwischen 15 bis 20 Jahre alt. Kann man fr so ein altes Zeug passende Teile berhaupt finden?

Wenn sind wir schon bei Teilen, ich nehme an das sind Teile 9 und 6 so etwas wie Mast Verlngerung  aber irgendwie hab ich gefiel das da etwas fehlt. Gibt es berhaupt eine Mast Verlngerung fr mein Brett?

Eben, bei mir in Dorf gibts so ein Schule http://www.surfschuleradolfzell.de/ aber irgendwie ist mir das  wie soll ich das sagen  na ja, irgendwie Steril/Kleinbrgerlich/Geld orientiert. 
Ich meine, wo bleibt dann die Freude um etwas selbst zu entdecken.

----------


## Surf Maniac

T6 und T9 kannst du in die Tonne hauen.
Das Brett ist zwischen 25 und 30 Jahren alt.

Es gibt noch passende Teile.
Dein System (US-System) ist weiterhin am Markt und gilt als das stabilere von beiden.
Lies dich mal hier ein:
http://www.windsurf-scout.de/index.h...se_rdm_sdm.htm

Wenn du etwas neu kaufst, entscheide ich, welches System du verwenden willst, denn die Verlngerungen passen auch nur auf das jeweilige System.
Gebrauchte Mastfe und Verlngerungen gibts ab ca. 10 .
Ein normaler Mastfu wird evtl. nicht in deine Mastschiene passen, doch wenn du ein passendes Gewindeplttchen bastelst, sollte jeder aktuelle Mastfu passen.

berhaupt wrde ich empfehlen, dich hier mal ein paar Stunden einzulesen:
http://www.windsurf-scout.de/
Ist eine top Seite!

----------


## newt3

zuerst mal zu deinem brett:
das das board ca 20-25 jahre alt ist weit du ja nun schon.

fr anfnger ist das absolut untauglich da es zu wenig volumen hat.
das board hat ca 105 liter volumen.  eigengewicht mit finne, mastfu, schlaufen ca 10kg. 
es hat als auftrieb fr ca 95kg gewicht.
->das rigg sowie dein nasser neo und deine schuhe werden weitere ca 10kg auf die wage bringen.
->du selbst wiegst 80kg
-->du hast also einen restauftrieb von ca 5kg. das ist viel zu wenig fr einen anfnger. das ist selbst fr aufsteiger (also leute die schon 20 tage auf dem brett standen) ein eiertanz.

such dir ein board mit 160 litern volumen aufwrts. dann hast du ca 55 kg restauftrieb
->das ist dan ca das 10fache!!!!
->selbst das ist anspruchvoll zum ben. die meisten surfschulen stellen leute die 80kg wiegen auf 180-230 liter surfbretter.

-------------
was du dir fr ein board kaufst hngt vom budget ab.
ein modernes board wre zb ein jp funster 160. mit klappschwert und finne gebraucht ab ca 400 zu bekommmen. neu als auslaufmodell ungefhr das doppelte.
es gibt auch von anderen herstellern solche anfngerbretter.
ein klappschwert macht am anfang sinn. es macht das board etwas kippstabiler(wobei das bei den neuen breiten boards etwas zweitrangig ist) und es hilft dir hhe zu laufen (also nicht abzutreiben. du mchtest ja wieder zum ausgangsort zurck).

ist dein budget wesentlich dnner kauf dir ein altes board mit schwert und eben auch genug volumen.
wie gesagt 160 liter aufwrts sollten es sein. 150 geht vielleicht auch noch aber kleiner eben nicht (kleine boardklasse mit schwer sind eh 145 liter). es darf auch ruhig grer sein. eben 180 liter zb.
die lteren boards sind deutlich schlanker und lnger - das macht das ben etwas schwieriger aber wenn man ambitioniert dabei ist klappt es trotzdem irgendwann.
die lnge ist dann meist 310, 320, 330cm und eben nur ca 65 oder 67cm breit. (die neuen anfngerboards sind meist nur zwischen 250 und 280cm und eben 75cm oder noch breiter).

was das volumen angeht:
mit zunehmendem knnen wird du dann ein kleineres board fahren. vielleicht ein freeride board mit 145 oder 130 litern. viel kleiner wird es so schnell nicht sein. bedenke das 130 liter anstelle von 160 litern nicht nur 30 liter weniger sind sondern eben bereits einer halbierung des restauftriebs entsprechen!!!

wozu brauchst du den auftrieb:
damit das board nicht einsinkt, wenn du zb das segel aufholst.

nimmst du dann fahrt auf wird der auftrieb des boards zunehmend unwichtiger weil gleichzeitig ein dynamischer auftrieb entsteht. diesen hast du als anfnger aber gar nicht, und auch als aufsteiger bist halt noch so langsam dass das board an sich erstmal genug auftrieb mitbringen sollte.

je schneller das board dann irgendwann fhrt desto kippstabiler liegt es dann im wasser. das ist ein bisschen wie beim fahrrad - im stand fllst halt fast um, und wer langsam fhrt evtl auch (siehe 3 jhriges kind was radfahren lernt) und wenn es dann einmal roll fllt es eben nicht mehr um.


---------------------------------
zur frage ob du berhaupt alleine probieren solltest:
->ganz alleine ben ist unsinn. du brauchst jmd der dich anleitet. das geht einfach 10mal schneller
->hast du jemand der in der lage ist es dir vernnftig beizubringen dann nimmt das in anspruch
->ansonsten ist eine surfschule sehr sinnvoll. WINDSURFEN IST EINE DER AM SCHWERSTEN ZU ERLERNENDEN SPORTARTEN BERHAUPT. ein surfkurs koset nicht die welt (zwischen 100 und 200. meist ist materialleihe da mit drin. oftmals auf die surfscheinprfung. die sehr sinnvoll ist wenn du mal irgendwo ausleihen mchtest)
->du bekommst nicht nur die sportmigen basics an sich mitgeteilt sondern auch einer menge sicherheitsinformationen zum verhalten beim surfen auf dem wasser und an land(die knnen im zweifel berlebenswichtig sein! oder auch einfach eine menge rger oder kaputtes material ersparen)

wenn du niemand hast der es dir vernnftig und in aller ruhe beibringt macht es auch keinen sinn sich eigenes material zu kaufen.
nach dem surfkurs kann man berlegen ob man nun ein paar mal ausleiht um das erlernte zu festigen oder ob man sich eigenes material kauft.
---------------------------------

wenn du trotzdem an dem brett dort festhalten mchtest:

(aber wie gesagt auf diesem board wirst du das windsurfen nicht vernnftig erlernen)

zwecks mastfu:
schau dir dieses video hier an:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k11IQc-rcUY

es ist zwar ein anderes board aber es erklrt recht gut, wie du einen modernen mastfu auf die meisten lteren surfbretter montieren kannst.

du kaufst dann so einen mastfu:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/141700038861

und eben eine passende gewindeplatte (wobei du auch mal gucken kannst ob das kleine noch in deiner mastspur neben dem groen evtl bereits ein gewinde hat. falls ja lt sich der mastfu evtl dort einschrauben. ist selten vorhanden aber manchmal eben schon)

---------
der metallpin der da oben aus dem mastfu rausgeht nennt sich 'euro pin' oder auch 'north pin'.
das ist das gngigste system hier in deutschland (und vermutlich auch europa).

zustzlich gibt es noch ein zweites gngiges system. das wre der 'us cup' oder auch 'us becher' oder 'us doppelpin' genannt. ist aber bei uns nicht so verbreitet so dass ich immer einen mastfu mit euro pin und entsprechende verlngerungen bevorzugen wrde.

zustzlich zu den 2 systemen gibt es noch einige insellsungen einiger hersteller (den langer plastikzapfen ist glaub ein altes mistral system) die sich aber nicht durchgesetzt haben ber die jahre.

-----------
als mastverlngerung suchst du dir nun eine mastverlngerung fr das 'euro pin' bzw 'north pin' system.
die kosten nicht die welt, neu zwischen 30 (ascan, gun sails) und ca 100 (teure marken) und gebraucht zwischen 10 und 40 (darber eher selten. eben nur, wenn es besonders teure sind)

----------
vorteil dieser sachen:
die kannst du auf jedem modernen board weiterbenutzen. die anschaffung ist also langfristig sinnvoll.

------------------

besser ist du kaufst dir fr 400 ein geeignetes halbwegs modernes anfngerbrett und stt es nach 1 , 2 oder 3 jahren (je nachdem wie dein lernfortschritt so ist) wieder fr 300 oder 350 ab als wenn du dir einen alten langen schmalen tanker fr 50 oder 100 kaufst, den du zwar mit etwas zufall auch wieder irgendwie loswerden wirst, aber auf dem das lernen eben deutlich schwerer ist.
beim segel ist es das gleiche. es gibt material das ist spezial fr anfnger und aufsteiger zugeschnitten. auf der anderen seite gibt es material das ntzt nur knnern wirklich was (ein anfnger oder aufsteiger kann es zwar bedienen aber es wird seinen lernfortschritt einfach gewaltig bremsen).

das aufriggen ist dann auch noch so ein thema fr sich. das sollte dir vernnftig jemand beibringen. des gibt da eine ganze menge zu beachten und die meisten anfnger machen es falsch (bzw knnen, wenn sie es in der surfschule wirklich einwandfrei begriffen haben und mehrmals an verschiedenen segeln im nachhinein ihr wissen gefestigt und verbessert haben)

----------------
mit dem kleinbrgerlich und spieig magst du durchaus rechthaben.
surfen ist ein sport der sehr technisch (was deinen bewegungsablauf angeht) und auch sehr materiallastig (es fallen mir jetzt wenige sportarten ein die materiallastiger sind) von daher verlangt es eine menge diziplin und durchhaltevermgen um das alles zu begreifen.
auch von daher seite her macht eben sinn es per Kurs (also schulung) zu erlernen.

ob es teuer ist oder nicht darber streiten sich die geister.
es gibt sicherlich sportarten die sind teurer aber an sich geht surfmaterial neu gekauft schon richtig richtig ins geld.
allerdings kannst du auch mit ca 1000 eine gebrauchte vernnftige ausrstung kaufen (board ca 400 , mastfu ca 20, zweite finne ca 40, trapez und neo zusammen ca 100, zwei segel zb ein 7.5 und eines 5.9qm je 120 , einen carbonmasten ca 100, eine gabelbaum ca 60, und vielleicht noch kleinkram wie ein paar neoprenschuhe, trimmhilfe, boardbag usw) und wenn du beim kauf darauf achtest dass die sachen halbwegs vernnftig erhalten sinn, kannst du da 5 jahre oder gar lnger spa drauf haben (bzw eben mit etwas geld hier und da erweitern oder verbessern).

zum anfangen brauchst natrlich ein kleineres segel (ca 4 oder 4,5qm wren fr 'ne 80kg person ok) aber das kannst ja notfalls wieder weggeben (eben falls spter mal ein groes mit 7.5 her soll).
auch beim board wirst du halt nicht gleich das kaufen knnen was du spter fhrst sondern wirst mindestens einmal, vermutlich eher zweimal umsteigen bevor du das board fhrst bei dem du letztendlich lnger bleiben wirst.

mal aus radfahrersicht: ein 1000 fahrrad kann bei guter pflege 20 jahre halten, selbst wenn man es fast jeden tag einsetzt fliet da nicht unendlich geld rein.
->also ist surfen was du vermutlich nur 10, 20, 30 tage im jahr schaffst sicherlich teurer
->vergleichst du es dagegen mit dem ski fahren wo mit jedem tag erstmal pauschal 35-50 an geld fr den skipass weg sind und das bier sowie die speisen im skigebiet auch nicht gerade gnstig relativiet sich das ganze schon (auch dort kostet das material einiges an geld. hlt aber meist recht lange)

----------


## Mark Dobermann

Ich melde mich jetzt nur kurz da sie wissen das ich habe die ganze mehrmals gelesen  recht recht herzlichen dank




> wozu brauchst du den auftrieb:
> damit das board nicht einsinkt, wenn du zb das segel aufholst.



Genau das passiert mir.  





> surfkurs



da gibts eine spezifische Situation mit mir und Dorf in welchem ich wohne. 
Ich spiele eben und Tennis. Aber bei mir in Dorf spielen die meisten Leute nicht Tennis weil ihm das Freude macht sonder weil es man Tennis spielen soll. Es macht mir immer wieder ein sehr negative Eindruck wenn ich auf dem Tennis platz komme und da sehe ich arrogante Menschen welche zwingen einigen Kinder um Tennis zu ben. Und man sieht auf die Kinder Krperhaltung dass die 0 Interesse auf dem Tennis haben. Und einzige was die erfolgreich dabei lehren ist arrogante benommen. 
Deswegen halte mich fern von Kursen in meinem Dorf. 
Weil gestern, ich hab ca. 50-mal in  Wasser gefallen  aber bei jedem Sturz hab mich gefreut und genossen und lachen auf dem Gesiecht gehabt. Deswegen bin ich an meisten gegen dem Kurs bei mir in Dorf weil ich mir nicht Freude verderben mchte. 

Und ja, es ist eine kipplige Angelegenheit und ja, es ist ein Eiertanz  aber wigtigste mir dabei ist das ich mich freu auf Morgige Sonnige Tag auf Wasser (teilweise unter Wasser Linie) und auf  Eiertanz und Sturze statt da ich bekomme lange Gesiecht auf einem Kurs bei mir in Dorf. 

Genau so wie ich hab mich gefreut wenn ich und deine Antwort gelesen habe.

----------


## newt3

du siehst die leute in deinem dorf zu negativ. sie machen auch nur dass was ihnen spa macht.
es gibt leute die sind arrogant und es gibt leute die sind es nicht.
was kinder angeht:
->sport ist gesund. es ist bewegung. es ist diziplin (ort regelmig zu erscheinen). es ist gesellschaft
viele eltern mssen ihre kinder zwingend wenigstens einen sport zu machen. wrden sie sonst von selbst nicht tun. man kann verschiedene sportarten ausprobieren um eine zu finden die dem kind spa macht - ist aber auch nicht ganz leicht. es gibt ja nicht jeden sport berall. desweiteren brauchst du ja vertrauen in die organisation (den trainer, den verein usw.), mchtest dein kind nicht berall hingeben.
also entscheiden sich halt einige bei euch fr tennis.
ist das kind dann vielleicht lter wird es selbst entscheiden was es fr einen sport weitermacht. oder es wird gar keinen machen und vielleicht irgendwann im jugendalter oder auch erwachsenenalter zum tennis zurckkommen.
->gar keinen sport zu machen ist im grunde noch schlimmer als an einen bestimmten sport keine freude zu haben.

------------------

jetzt zu deinen surfversuchen:

Surfkurs:
wenn du keinen kurs bei euch machen mchtest, dann mach vielleicht woanders einen. es gibt ja sehr viele surfschulen im lande. und selbst wenn das personal dir arrogant erscheint, was meiner meinung nach eher selten der fall ist: 
->es ist viel wichtiger, dass sie dir und anderen vernnftig das surfen beibringen. 
->du sollst sie nicht daran messen wie arrogant oder umgnglich sie sind sondern daran wie gut sie dir das beibringen
->dein lernerfolg und der der anderen kurzteilnehmer ist das woran du deine surflehrer oder berhaupt das personal an der surfstation messen solltest.
Es gibt auch arrogante Kellner. Na und gibt es eben kein Trinkgeld. Wenn das Essen gut schmeckt, das Restaurant schn gelegen ist und die atmosphre schn ist mir (fast) egal wie der Kellner sich benimmt.

Material:
wie gesagt das Brett hat zu wenig Volumen fr dein Krpergewicht und ist auch zu schmal fr dein knnen.
um auf diesem Brett vernnftig surfen zu knnen brauchst du
->obere 5 windstrken aufwrts (bei deinem krpergewicht eher 6 windstrken). das ist wind bei dem ein anfnger(das bist du) gar nicht aufs wasser gehen sollte und ein aufsteiger sich abqulen wird
->du brauchst als anfnger und spter auch als aufsteiger ein Board was du ab 4 windstrken(also 10-12 knoten) benutzen kannst. da ist das wasser weniger wellig. das ganze ben einfach einfacher. jemand der sehr leicht ist (70kg) kann dein board auch bei oberen 4 windstrken mit einem groen segel fahren aber du ebend nicht

Wenn du das surfen wirklich erlernen mchtest macht entweder einen kurs (und selbst dann ist das brett was du hast fr dich sehr lange zeit unbrauchbar. eben nur bei strkerem Wind gut benutztbar) oder/und kaufe dir ein Board mit mehr Volumen (eben 180 liter + x wenn du ohne kurz weiterlernen mchtest. wenn du einen kurs gemacht hast kannst du auch eines mit 140-150 liter kaufen). Leider sind die greren Bretter meist etwas teurer - liegt daran, dass sie eben fr aufsteiger und anfnger geeigneter sind (die kleinen kannst du eben nur bei starken wind benutzen und wenn du surfen kannst. und mit zunehmendem knnnen steigt eben auch dein anspruch ans material - da haben viele dann gar keine lust auf ein altes kleines brett)

Du wirst auch mit einem groen Brett noch genug ins Wasser fallen und eben viel Freunde haben (weil der Lernfortschritt viel besser geht als wenn du immer nur im Wasser liegst oder auf dem Brett stehst und das Segel aufholst und vielleicht fhrst bis die nchste Windbe kommt).
Und wenn du nichtmehr reinfllst - auch bei Wende und Halse nicht - und es sehr warm ist kannst du dich immernoch vom Brett fallen lassen. Evtl mit irgend einem lustigen Trick bei dem du garantiert reinfllst.

So ein Surfkurs dauert auch nicht lange.
Ich habe damals einen Wochenendkurs gemacht. 2 Tage Intensiv. Also wirklich 2x8 stunden (natrlich mit pause mittags).
Danach konnte ich enige Basics und habe dann mehrmals danach noch ausgeliehen. Also immer angerufen ob es wind gibt in der richtigen richtung und wieviel (kannst du heute im internet nachschauen) und eben hingefahren und fr eine oder 2 stunden geliehen.
Man sagt surfen ist wie Fahrrad fahren - hast du einmal die Basics verstanden verlernst du sie nicht wieder.

Es gibt nach dem Surfkurs noch soviel zu lernen, was dir Freunde (und auch anstrengung) bereiten wird. Du wirst den Sport nach dem Surfkurs auch nur minimal beherrschen und eben noch sehr, sehr, sehrviel selbst lernen(bung macht den meister).
Auch danach wirst du dir einige Sachen noch zeigen und erklren lassen mssen (sptestens dann wenn du sie durch selbst probieren nicht hinbekommst).

Passendes Material ist eine sehr wichtige Vorraussetzung, wenn du vernnftig surfen lernen mchtest.
Es mu kein neues und ganz teures Material sein. Richtig ist dass das neuere Material immer spezieller auf die verschiedenen Anfordernungen (Anfnger, Aufsteiger, Freerider, Freeracer, Freemove, Slalom, Racer, Freestyler, Wave) zugeschnitten ist und somit vieles mit neuerem Material, sofern es das passende ist leichter zu erlernen ist.
Du kannst aber auch auf einem alten entsprechend groem Board vernnftig das surfen lernen (so wie viele viele andere surfer die es vor 10, 15, 20, 25 jahren gelernt haben auch)

Was aber eben nicht vernnftig geht es auf einem viel zu kleinen Brett zu lernen. Es ist schlichtweg Unsinn.
Es gibt sogar sehr viele die das so versuchen (und anfangs so wie du auch freunde dabei haben berhaupt irgendwie zu fahren oder reinzufallen) aber irgendwann dann wieder die Freude daran verlieren (weil eben auf dem falschen material nichts vorwrts geht).

Wenn ich dich am Strand treffen wrde und du mich nach Tipps fragst oder auch du dich total abqulst und ich dich einfach anspreche so kannst du sicher sein:
->ich wrde dir eindeutig sagen, dass du das falsche Material hast. das falsche Material fr deine knnerstufe, das falsche Material fr den Wind der in deinem Revier am meisten ist und ich dir deshalb nicht wirklich weiterhelfen kann (klar wrde ich dir auch fahrtips geben aber mit ungeeignetem Material wirst du diese eben nicht umsetzen knnen).
->du wrdest das ganze dann vielleicht als arrogant verstehen. Das ist es aber nicht. Es sind in einem solchen Fall dann eben Tipps von jemandem der es gut mit dir meint. 
Mal als vergleich:
->du wrdest, wenn du noch nie Kanu gefahren bist dir doch auch kein schmales Rennkajak besorgen und damit versuchen Wildwasser auf einem kleinen Gebirgsbach zu fahren. Der vergleich ist viellleicht etwas hart weil dass Kanu hier schneller kaputt wre als du aber Kanufahren ist ganz sicher einfacher als Windsurfen und dennoch wrdest du mit dem Rennkajak sehr lange Probleme haben bevor du es sicher beherrscht und selbst im Stand nicht umfllst. Und wenn du es dann irgendwann beherscht wrdest du fr eine gemtliche Familenkanutour trotzem ein wanderkajak benutzen und nicht das schmale Rennkajak.

----------


## Mark Dobermann

> du wrdest das ganze dann vielleicht als arrogant verstehen. Das ist es aber nicht. Es sind in einem solchen Fall dann eben Tipps von jemandem der es gut mit dir meint.



Und genau deswegen freu mich eben und auf deine Antworten … welche werden, ich nehme an, und jemandem anders behilflich sein. 

Vorgestern, als ich war erstes mal auf dem Wasser mit Brett, von der Kste hat mich ein Velo Fahrer angesprochen. Hab mich gewundert, weil so was ist total untypisch fr Menschen aus meinem Dorf, bin na zu Kste gekommen … und was hab ich entdeckt … ein, von mir ltere, Sweizerische Windsurfer hat mich angesprochen. 
Hat mir gleiche Sachen wie du gesagt. Und selbstverstndlich das ich hab mich gefreut auf seine Hilfe und mehrmals bedankt. Jemand wer gerne hilft kann nicht arrogant sein … sonder Positive Energie mit sich bring. 

Eben, werde schauen wie sieht Situation mit einem Kurs auf der Schweizer Seite.

Noch Gesternabend hab ich hin und her geschaut um ein Brett mit grosserem Volumen zu besorgen. 
Mit so was werde ich vollkommen zufrieden: 



> ist dein budget wesentlich dnner kauf dir ein altes board mit schwert und eben auch genug volumen.
> wie gesagt 160 liter aufwrts sollten es sein. 150 geht vielleicht auch noch aber kleiner eben nicht (kleine boardklasse mit schwer sind eh 145 liter). es darf auch ruhig grer sein. eben 180 liter zb.
> die lteren boards sind deutlich schlanker und lnger - das macht das ben etwas schwieriger aber wenn man ambitioniert dabei ist klappt es trotzdem irgendwann.
> die lnge ist dann meist 310, 320, 330cm und eben nur ca 65 oder 67cm breit. (die neuen anfngerboards sind meist nur zwischen 250 und 280cm und eben 75cm oder noch breiter).



Frage; hast du eventuell ein Tipp wo kann man um so ein gebrauchte Zeug/Material nachschauen ausgenommen bei eBay und eBay Kleinanzeige? 


Und das du mich nicht falsch verstehst, ich sage nicht; Schweitzer sind toll, Deutsche sind pfui … ich hab und oben am Nord See und auf den Rhein vor 10 12 Jahren als Matrose gearbeitet http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploa...z29gqv7x84.jpg  Total andere Mentalitt.

Eben, und in meinem Dorf gibt es nette Leute … leider die surfen nicht, oder ich knne die noch nicht, aber die knnen Minimum ein paar Video aufnahmen machen wie ich von Brett hin und her falle. Dann hab ich eine schne Erinnerung und alle um was zu lachen ... summa sumarum; alles positiv.

----------


## Mark Dobermann

So so, hab was gefunden;

Fanatic Viper
Volumen 187 Liter
Lnge 343 cm
Breite 68 cm
Und sogar mit Schwert

Jetzt versuche ich Transport zu organisieren, mit Hermes geht leider nicht, nur bis 300 cm. Aber mit bisschen Glck in ca. eine Woche ist Brett bei mir am Bodensee.

Sehen Sie das Sie nicht um sonst geschrieben haben.

----------

